# Special Toy



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Budget laying down with his favourite toy.


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Hurrah.... more Budget pics! I love Budget!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Penzance said:


> Hurrah.... more Budget pics! I love Budget!


Well Simon I will try to keep adding some more often, to be honest I take plenty I just love looking at everyone else's I forget to post my own pictures.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Budget is a cutie! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh that is too precious *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budget looks absolutely adorable snuggling with his toy!

I agree with the others, Cathy --
If you'd post more pictures of your beautiful budgies, I'd have better options to use for poses in your signatures! *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How sweet, your Budget really loves that toy to the point of wanting to nap with it!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Budget snuggling is just adorable  He definitely likes to cuddle with that toy! 

I love seeing pictures of your Budget boy


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Thankyou all. Budget says thanks as well. I don't let him have this toy too often because he tends to want to feed it too often, having the mirrors and bell. I actually changed all of his other toys with bells to stainless steel ones and now he wont have anything to do with them :S


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, Budget is such a little cutie and his unique and luminous fluorescent green is very eye-catchy!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Aww, Budget is such a little cutie and his unique and luminous fluorescent green is very eye-catchy!


Thanks Nick, sometimes I think he should almost glow in the dark especially just after he has grown in new feathers and had a bath :spin:


----------

